# Egg whites and Turkey slices



## debthecook (Nov 28, 2004)

In the deli's in NYC I've seen the cooks take orders for egg whites and turkey for customer's breakfast. I've never tried it, but it sounds like another  way to use up that turkey - for breakfast.


----------

